# Opening Day Success



## BR549 (Oct 22, 2012)

Best opening day since I took my first buck when I was 12....killed a 150lb boar just minutes before this guy stepped into my shooting lane......thanks to the good lord and all my other club members and friends who helped make this possible....truly blessed!!


----------



## 270 Sendero (Oct 22, 2012)

nice


----------



## kevincox (Oct 22, 2012)

Congrats on the giant! What county do you hunt?


----------



## DSGB (Oct 22, 2012)

That's a hoss! Congrats!


----------



## Matt A (Oct 22, 2012)

Awesome buck BR!


----------



## Pops 57 (Oct 22, 2012)

Way to go B Reed. He is a good un!!!


----------



## YellowKnife (Oct 22, 2012)

Yessssiirrr, that is good one! Tell us more, tell us more!


----------



## chris1225 (Oct 23, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## jtomczak (Oct 24, 2012)

stud!


----------



## Little River (Oct 24, 2012)

Wow a massive buck and a hog....wish my opening day was that good.


----------



## Eshad (Oct 25, 2012)

Well deserved Brian! Great buck,


----------



## Hunt'nDawg (Oct 25, 2012)

Congrats again BR!!   Well deserved.


----------



## Hoss (Oct 28, 2012)

Awesome buck.  Congrats.

Hoss


----------



## BR549 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks guys...it was killed in Macon Co.


----------



## Luke0927 (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice one, you selling any used cars call BR-549...Junior Samples lived not far from me he was friend of the family...was good band too!


----------



## How2fish (Oct 29, 2012)

Outstanding buck congrats !


----------



## BR549 (Nov 1, 2012)

Had him rough scored last night and it was better than expected...he grossed at 145 7/8....hard to believe for an 8 pt I know...

Luke 0927....small world....I use to hunt with Junior's brother Lonzo and went to school with his niece....saw Junior almost every weekend in February and March putting in at Toto Creek going after them slab crappie.....


----------



## fishhook100 (Nov 3, 2012)

Great Buck


----------



## Bowfishin93 (Nov 4, 2012)

Awesome! Congrats man


----------



## Luke0927 (Nov 8, 2012)

BR549 said:


> Had him rough scored last night and it was better than expected...he grossed at 145 7/8....hard to believe for an 8 pt I know...
> 
> Luke 0927....small world....I use to hunt with Junior's brother Lonzo and went to school with his niece....saw Junior almost every weekend in February and March putting in at Toto Creek going after them slab crappie.....



I'm to young to have known him but grandparents and family did.


----------



## Lparker73 (Nov 12, 2012)

thats a beast


----------



## bond195 (Jan 7, 2013)

congrats


----------

